# Need Info for making tread on toy truck wheels



## willyb (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi All, I'm new here. I was searching for info about making tread design for toy trucks wheels. My grandson ask me to make him a Big Foot Truck. I've got the truck all done but I'm trying to figure out how to make the tread design for the 3 inch wheels. I've got the wheels cut out, just need some type of jig to put the tread on the wheels. I'm going to glue 2 3/4inch wheels together. Does anyone have any ideas how to do this? 
Also what is "tags" Might be a dumb question but I have no idea what it is.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The Tags are used to help users search on the site. they allow for common terms to be used to find things. Some others I might suggest are toy, truck, wheel. Sorry that I'm of little to no help on your tread question.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

ive done some with a deep lug type of tire…ive used a dremel with a tear drop type of tip..i keep the tire in the vise and use the dremel ….i dont know if that is what your needing …there is a jock on here who does excelent tractor tires…he might give you some tips….if you ask nicley…...lol…....


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

if you want to look at what tires have been done by this lumber jock..then just go to his home page and you can see what hes done..his name is hunter 71…..maybe this will help.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

The coolest thing I've seen that'd do what you want is Mathias Wandel's wooden gear cutting jig.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

This guy might be able to help you .


----------



## willyb (Nov 10, 2009)

I looked up toymakers site and found the book he used, so I just ordered it from Amazon.
Thanks to all for your input and help


----------



## toymaker (Jan 2, 2008)

i tried to send you a message yesterday but am not sure if it worked so here is a nother one to follow up. for the latest wheels i have been doing i used a carving bit for my dremel tool from lee valley tools. they are also availible from Dura grit which is advertised on this site so it would be good to use them as they support this with advertizing. all i do is lay out the idea of what i want for a tread pattern and then sit down and about 10 minutes later you have a wheel done and time for the next one and they look great.

hope this helps.


----------



## willyb (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, Toymaker . Once i get this Bigfoot made I'll try to post a picture of it. But it's not going to be anything like what you do, you really do great work. But I figure I'm not going to put a lot of time in this because I know it's going to be tossed around like a toy but my grandson asked me to make him one so guess who's got grampa wrapped around his little finger?


----------

